
Google Launches Fuchsia.dev - nineteen999
https://fuchsia.dev/fuchsia-src
======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20311071](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20311071)

~~~
nineteen999
My apologies, I did look for it but did not see it.

~~~
dang
No worries! Looking for it at all puts you in the upper percentiles :)

